# What Would You Buy With Â£3K?



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been mulling this over for a while now, and it's academic at the moment, but...

I have pretty much convinced myself to stop dabbling in mid-priced vintage watches - lovely as they are, I have enough. I want to save up a bit for one outstanding watch. I've also rediscovered a taste for watches in the 40mm range, give or take.

Last week at Salon QP I tried on some fantastic pieces. I fell in love with the Piaget Altiplano collection, but I recognise that it is well out of my range price-wise. I have also moved away from the JLC Reverso idea for a grail.

Realistically, I think I have two contenders.

1. The Speedmaster Moonwatch. Hand-wound and 42mm, which sounds large for me, but I've tried it on in Goldsmiths and it's just fine. Gorgeous and iconic.

















2. The Nomos Zurich Blaugold. I've admired this from afar, but seeing it in the metal and trying it on made me want one.










In your usual reasoned and unbiased way, please tell me which of these would tempt you more. Other suggestions would be welcome, though I'm pretty focused on these two right now. Anyway, it'll take a few months to get the readies sorted!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

3k tag monaco all the way


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Iceblue said:


> 3k tag monaco all the way


Thank you for the suggestion, but that one is not remotely a contender.


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

Would have to be the Omega for me,the Nomos does not look to be in the same league.wish i had your problem though. :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

There's a very nice Omega Speedsonic (f300...so a 'Hummer') in the SC from Gashead......if I wasn't compromised ATM, I'd be in there like a shot....and at half your budget.......http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=85918.....and it's just been reduced.....


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I won't have the problem for a while, I'm thinking! :lol:


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

Save yourself 2k and get a Longines Legend

I wouldn't pay 3k for either of those..but I suppose taste is subjective after all


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Roger the Dodger said:


> There's a very nice Omega speedsonic (f300...so a 'Hummer') in the SC


Thanks, Rog. Case-shape and movement are a no-no, I'm afraid.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

AVO said:


> I won't have the problem for a while, I'm thinking! :lol:


Not for too long, I hope....that Omega is a stunner.....

Edit:....OK....cancel that post then.... :lol:


----------



## Nodilis (Oct 21, 2013)

Go for omega


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

From a choice of those 2, Omega every time.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

IWC3536?


----------



## Nodilis (Oct 21, 2013)

One of the reasons that i woted for Omega is it will always have iconic status. I you ever get bored you can sell it easily if not you can wear it indefinetly.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Have a look at Zenith. They have been through a dodgy styling phase and returned to some really nice designs, and the quality is top notch.

that said the Nomos looks great!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Forgetting the price of both and the iconic status of the Omega, I would go for the Nomos just for its looks and simplicity.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Â£3000 gets you a good 'Ed White' Speedmaster with the original (and best) 321 movement.

It would also put you on the Rolex Submariner ladder if they take your fancy?

They aren't everyones cup of tea - despite being a luxury brand they do seem...well, not common but you know what I mean.

That said, they are utterly recession-proof and one you can upgrade forever through the variants until you have a Â£100k watch (if you felt so inclined!)


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Rolex explorer 40mm newer version with glide lock bracelet, icon of a watch.


----------



## Robbo2 (Feb 24, 2008)

The Nomos if it has to be one of those two. It's more distinctive. But I would prefer IWC or JLC to be honest


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Sorry to be predictable but I would say Rolex Sub. It's the default choice but for a reason. They wear well, can be dressed up or down, and are just as iconic as the speedy you mentioned 

When it comes down to it, buy what you like, you've got to wear it after all :lol:


----------



## ~tc~ (Nov 1, 2013)

Longines Legend Diver retails for $2k USD ... For your budget you could buy a plane ticket and the watch!

Omega AT would be close to your budget, and available in 38.5 mm.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

kevkojak said:


> It would also put you on the Rolex Submariner ladder if they take your fancy?





Dave O said:


> Sorry to be predictable but I would say Rolex Sub.


What they said :yes:


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Â£3000? Buy a motorcycle and a half decent watch with the change!


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

If I had that kind of money to spend on watches (which I, alas, don't have) I would buy one of the newer automatic speedmasters with cal 9300 movement. The ones with the column wheel and co-axial movements. The combination of the two , in my opinion, makes caliber 9300 the best automatic chronograph movement there is.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Dave O said:


> Sorry to be predictable but I would say Rolex Sub. It's the default choice but for a reason. They wear well, can be dressed up or down, and are just as iconic as the speedy you mentioned
> 
> When it comes down to it, buy what you like, you've got to wear it after all :lol:


I agree with Dave:










Damn fine looking watch!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I tend to agree with Kev on the vintage Speedmaster. A good early version is not only a joy to own but a fairly good hedge against inflation. I'd prefer vintage to modern on both style and value. Nice decision to have to make though...


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

Long time since I've seen a good Rolex Sub for Â£3k !!!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Please note divers are not in the mix, but I appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

My default suggestion would be the SUb, but if you're not about divers, I'd look at the Explorer. Of your two, I'd head for the Speedy (a special edition for that cash like Ed White as mentioned, or one of the many others), or in fact a 'normal' nice used one for half of the budget, a Junghans Max Bill for dressier, and a bunch of cash left over!


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Speedy definitely. Not sure whether new or old.

Probably vintage, on reflection.

I sourced an excellent late 60s Speedy recently for my brother for just over Â£2k and he is "over the moon" with it (oh dear, sorry about that one!)

This would leave change for a very nice recent pre-owned Nomos?


----------



## Wolf (Apr 4, 2013)

Out of those two... The NOMOS... Stunning!

Also...the JLC that Scott missed out on the other day was a bit special too!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another vote for the Speedy :astro:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks to all for the tremendous response. The Speedy was my front-runner anyway. I just get the feeling this has to be done! :yes:


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

For 3k should be able to get nice Rolex 14060.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you, but I am REALLY not looking for a diver...HONESTLY! :lol:


----------



## ~tc~ (Nov 1, 2013)

An internal bezel diver can be worn anywhere the Speedy can, will be more legible, and more capable of withstanding day-to-day wear. IIRC vintage Speedy's are only 50m at best.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The man asks for opinions on which of two watches he should buy, neither of which is a diver which he clearly states he doesn`t want yet people insist on telling him he should get a diver  :rltb: :lol:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Out of those two, the omega without doubt BUT have you considered a Longines Conquest Classic L2.786.4.56.6

You would have enough cash left over to take it out somewhere and show it off.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The man asks for opinions on which of two watches he should buy, neither of which is a diver which he clearly states he doesn`t want yet people insist on telling him he should get a diver  :rltb: :lol:


Thank you, Mach - you can go into the top Literacy group! 



Timez Own said:


> Out of those two, the omega without doubt BUT have you considered a Longines Conquest Classic L2.786.4.56.6
> 
> You would have enough cash left over to take it out somewhere and show it off.


Thank you. Yes, I considered it, but the Longines is automatic and has a silly date window, the Omega has no date and is hand-wound. No contest! :lol:


----------



## Stuno1 (Jul 31, 2013)

I bought an omega seamaster aqua terra :0)

Most important thing is YOU love the look of it. It needs to make you go 'I want that NOW!' Lol


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It took me nearly 30 years until I finally got my Speedy - it was worth the wait :thumbup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

What would I buy with 3 grand...? Probabaly another Golf GTi. Well, the OP didn't specify it had to be a watch! :lol:


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

The Ti IWC in the for sale section, rest in bank


----------



## graybum (Nov 24, 2011)

The Omega for me too.

I was at Little Cogs in Midhurst recently and there was one in the window - stunning watch


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

No contest. The 'Omega Speedmaster' every time.

I just wish I had your problem.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

LJD said:


> The Ti IWC in the for sale section, rest in bank





mach 0.0013137 said:


> The man asks for opinions on which of two watches he should buy, neither of which is a diver which he clearly states he doesn`t want yet people insist on telling him he should get a diver  :rltb: :lol:


I'm not sure how else to tell you this, good people, and I know you're trying to help, and I'm grateful, honest, but...


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Maybe a nice diver for that much? :tongue2:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I hope you go well with chips & ketchup, Thomas!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The man asks for opinions on which of two watches he should buy, neither of which is a diver which he clearly states he doesn`t want yet people insist on telling him he should get a diver  :rltb: :lol:


I missed the bit where the OP said he didn't want a diver. Is that in a different thread? All it says in this one is "Other suggestions would be welcome".

Hard to draw a conclusion of what to suggest from the two watches shown. Apart from price they have zero in common.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AVO said:


> Thanks for all the replies.* Please note divers are not in the mix*, but I appreciate the suggestions.





AVO said:


> *Thank you, but I am REALLY not looking for a diver...HONESTLY!* :lol:





AVO said:


> LJD said:
> 
> 
> > The Ti IWC in the for sale section, rest in bank
> ...


:wink2:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi I would buy the Nomos Zurich Blaugold.

It always comes down to shear personal preference.

But it's a great position to be in savor the moment.

If you don't mind being the second owner there's a lot of competition at that price range and watches like the Mont Blanc Nicolas Rieussec become viable.

Which ever way you go, enjoy.

steve


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok,if no divers then if lucky a Rolex Explorer 1016 ?


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Something like this?


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

No Diver's?

I'd still buy a sub. :lol:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

If I had 3 grand I wouldn't buy a watch with it but it's your money so your choice (obviously) - the best watch I've ever worn was a JLC Master Geographic, or somesuch, that Paul (aka Mr Crowley, an ex forum member) used to own. I seem to recall that it cost Â£3,000ish (possibly a bit more) & was utterly outstanding in every way. If the money was mine I'd get something a bit rarer/more unusual than an Omega or Rolex. I'm not trying to start anything but I've not been impressed by any Rolex I've seen/worn (which includes an Explorer, GMT & Submariner) bar the Deepsea Sea Dweller that Paul used to own - that's obviously a diver so not relevant for this discussion &, I think, they cost more than Â£3000 anyway.

As for the Omega I speak from experience because I used to own a Speedmaster Broadarrow some time ago. This was, by far, the most expensive watch I've ever owned. At the time they were Â£2500 new - I've no idea what they go for now or if they're even available - & I got it from Paul (he was luxury watch mad at the time) by trading my Seiko Marinemaster & Japy Aquatique for it - wish I'd kept the Japy  It was a lovely watch, but it wasn't two thousand five hundred pounds worth of lovely. Added to which it went wrong & developed a problem with the winding mechanism - possibly caused by Paul as he's disabled, with limited mobility so winding a watch is difficult for him - I seem to remember the repair wasn't particularly cheap. Also I never really felt comfortable wearing such an obviously expensive watch; partly from fear of damaging it & partly from fear of theft. I remember feeling very uncomfortable waiting in a bus queue after a particulrly beery night as some scruffy, scrawny, druggy sort stared at it for ages (no doubt wondering how many fixes he could get for it if he mugged me & nicked it). Being slightly the worse for drink I confronted him & told him to F*** O** from staring at my watch & he sloped off muttering obscenities. I felt even less comfortable wearing it after that so flogged it & used the money to buy a more sensibly priced watch & to pay a large chunk of credit card off.

Sorry to harp on - out of the two choices you've provided the Omega wins for me - it's a classic & much less flashy than the Broadarrow mentioned above. The Nomos is very nice but the blue dial would annoy me after a while &, being a diver liking chap, I'd probably find it too light/small.

Great position to be in though & please let us know what you end up getting :thumbup:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

An update:

The original dilemma is no longer an issue - my next watch will be a Speedmaster. I have a new dilemma - which one?

I hadn't considered the First Omega in Space - ""Wally Schirra"), and I wandered in today to find out about sourcing a Moonwatch on a leather strap. I saw the above in the window and had to try it on. As well as the Moonwatch, of course, which will not be on a bracelet if I go for it. A few pics:

































The "Wally Schirra" is 39.7mm as against the 42mm of the Moonwatch - perfect size vs. On the limit. And I love the hands. Also, as the "First Omega in Space" it also has a great story and pedigree.

The Schirra has a sapphire crystal and is a numbered edition, though it is a few hundred pounds dearer.

The Moonwatch is...well, the Moonwatch, innit!









Deliberations and negotiations are ongoing. Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

A view of both together.










Why can I never seem to be allowed more than 2 photos on a post? Is it to do with file size?


----------



## I D HOWE (Nov 23, 2013)

Neither one, get an Omega Planet Ocean or Aqua Terra in blue! You know it makes sense.

Ian


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you. The choice is between the two watches shown. Please don't confuse me any further! :lol:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Those are both stunners. My normal first response is moon watch all the way, but looking at them both, it's actually harder than that!

The moon is a bit toolier and the Wally is more dressy: I think if it were me I would base it on where and how I would wear it: toolier or dressier situations.

As a complete personal preference, I'd go moon, as I prefer it's slightly toolier look and bigger size.

Both would be lovely to own though!

Good luck with it..

Alex.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

To me it's a no-brainer, the one on the right looks miles better. That brown leather strap doesn't suit the left hand watch at all IMHO, whereas the bracelet version on the right is just about perfect in every way. I doubt there is a better looking watch on the planet, at ANY price. :notworthy:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Got to be a moon 

Btw, thanks for letting those of us who aren't in your enviable position join in with this experience. Looking forward to the conclusion of this one.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

The unrepeatable wrist shot!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm afraid I chickened out - for the time being at least...question of priorities and what you can afford!


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

AVO said:


> I'm afraid I chickened out - for the time being at least...question of priorities and what you can afford!


Ah well, the ride was fun while it lasted. I too spend more time than is sensible researching things i want but cant afford @ the moment. My justification is that when my boat does come in then I wont have to waste time deciding what to buy


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Not having had a proper holiday this year, owing to lots of work on the house, I was not willing to forego a holiday again next year to buy a watch! Simple really.

And I was not going to stack up a Credit Card or even go 0%.

I'll just have to save a bit harder!


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi

Save up & go for one of these....



Best - Neil


----------



## degsey (Mar 17, 2011)

I would have gone for the moon watch but could get one cheaper than 3k but I would say that because I am lucky enough to own one


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Omega would be the one i go for.

How about concidering a Breitling Colt. I know the Colt is quartz but I have the new shape one and love it.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Of those two I would go for the speedy but would prefer the Grand Seiko spring drive in the sales section or the IWC.


----------

